# Strange rattling noise



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

The older st824 decided to start rattling last night while I was clearing out the drifts. Rattle does go away when under load. Machine spits snow as far as before... Didn't take out the flashlight to look around the machine. Hopefully just a bolt that backed out. Oil is good so that is ruled out. Anyone has thoughts on what might be causing it. I know pretty much a blind guess at this moment


----------



## case222 (Feb 15, 2013)

it could be a bad bushing/bearing


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Could perhaps be the augers rattling on the shaft that goes thru them or maybe the idler pulley for the V belt


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Well......it should only get worse, huh? 

You should check it out further before something goes, then instead of a small job you might have a bigger one.

If it is a bearing it will only get worse.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

yeah, that's what I'm afraid of..... No garage, let alone a shed to work in. Can always load it up in the truck and bring it at the inlaws garage....


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Rattle*

To narrow it down a little, need more info. When you say under load, do you mean when you engage the drive, auger or when you start blowing snow?
If when you start blowing, likely in the auger. If when you engage the auger it could be the idler pulley or belt keepers. If the drive then it likely would be in the tractor unit.
There's also the possibility it could be in the chute assembly.
It could even be as simple as a washer on a shaft like the shifter.
More info would be helpful.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Remove the spark plug wire from the plug and make sure the key is off. Put your arm down into the discharge chute opening and grab the impeller/impeller shaft directly in front of the impeller with your hand. Pull up/down a several times....if there is up and down movement you will need to replace your impeller bearing or bushing. PLease make sure there is no snow or ice in the impeller are while your trying to pull on the impeller/impeller shaft. The snow/ice could impede the impeller from moving up and down during the test. This is a simple repair. If you need a bearing your best price would come from a local bearing house. If you require a bushing I believe they are only available from a power equipment dealers.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

under load is when I am blowing snow, not driving around. I did notice a little play in the auger shaft... hopefully we won't be getting too much snow before I get a chance to check it out. I know we are getting battered right now. We are up to 10 inch and still falling like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

good for you getting some decent snow....where about are u located?


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Eastern Canada (New Brunswick) And it's still coming down. The plow just gave me a 2 foot deep end of driveway


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Found out this evening was the rattling was (At least I hope I did) It was one of those sheet metal screws that hold on the shroud atop the carburator. I tried it out, I do seem to have not notice any rattle. Keeping my fingers crossed on this one


----------

